# Rally Good,,,tire Bad.....



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I found this problem on our first fuel stop, 200 miles into the 430 mile (one way) trip to Moonshine Creek. Luckily, there was an empty mall parking lot and I was able to put on the spare using all the tricks and tips I have learned here.







Putting the good tire on blocks until the bad tire is off the ground really works, but I'm not sure I would like to do that on the side of a busy road. We completed the trip with a spare that would only get us to a safe spot (maybe).







Again, luckily, it was not needed. I will be upgrading tires. Most likely to 215/75D14. They have 1820 or 1870 lbs capacity (depending on brand) which will give some additional capacity for our 'ROO. We are really at the limit of a 1760lb tire. The 215 tire is 1inch bigger round than the 205, so I'll need to see if that will fit under the dinette slide side of the trailer. It is really close with the 205. I have a boat trailer with 215/75D14 tires, so I can test the fit of that size tire. I think the 5.5 rim size will be OK. So now, the pictures (of the tire). The Rally was really fun and we had a great time!!!!!!
david


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

David, I am glad you found that bubble before it blew. That is what a good walk around the trailer at every stop can do. I would rather change the tire in a parking lot than the side of a highway.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> I would rather change the tire in a parking lot than the side of a highway.
> 
> Leon


Speaking from first hand experience, changing a disentigrated tire on the side of I-75 is a once in a lifetime experence....

I do NOT wish to have that experience again in this lifetime...or any other for that matter!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

good thing you caught it!! how old are the tires?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

David:

Nice Catch. I bet it was a relief to find that during a stop and having a nice empty parking lot to change the tire.

Could you 'feel' anything different before the stop? (I doubt it, but had to ask.)

Chris


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you got to it before it decided to eat the side of your trailer for lunch.

Take a look at this: Kumho 857

14" D-rated 205/14 with 2271# load capcity and 99mph rating







It is 1" taller than the stock Duros.

I have them on backorder with Tire Rack at the moment.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Leon,
I try to do the walk around at each refueling/rest stop; visual and I touch each tire and wheel to make sure nothing is too hot. I did not notice anything unusual about the tire, other than the bulge.

3Lees,
Glad I missed the experience!!

Sayonara,
We took delivery mid-Jan 07, so the tires have been in service since then. How old, not sure, but they have less than 3K miles on them.

Chris,
Nope, couldn't feel anything unusual. With heat in the tires, the bulge was very soft and pliable. I listen for things while on the road, much to DW's chagrin. I did not hear any unusual road/tire sound or noise.

CA Jim,
Yes, I've seen the threads about the Kumho load range D rated tires . Sounds like they will be the same diameter as the 215/14 load range C rated tires. The load capacity exceeds that of the wheels though. Wheels are rated at 1870lbs. I don't want to upgrade the wheels at this point. So, I'm wondering about the liability issue (of course) if something happens with the wheel. And then, there's the issue of if something happens to the tire on a wheel that is under rated for the tire. I might be over thinking this at this point, but it seems that everything should match. Factory puts under rated ( load wise) tires on wheels and owner has to upgrade the tires (load rating) to match the wheel rating. Tires are OK off the factory floor, because the trailer is not loaded for use. Anyway, some kind of tire upgrade is in my future. The Goodyear Marathons 215/14 load range C are rated at 1870, which matches the wheels. Unless of course Duro makes an offer for new 215's which from them are rated at 1820lbs. Either way, they would be preferable over what I have on now.

Thanks everyone for the input. I'll keep you posted on Duro response.
david


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, glad it didn't blow. Could have been ugly.

On our popup we had 2 bubbles on a 5 year old Duro, found it when we got to the cg and were setting up.

We were fortunate that time.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya don't have to load 2271# on each wheel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Ya don't have to load 2271# on each wheel


Now ya tell us.......lol


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Ya don't have to load 2271# on each wheel


I have a request into Kumho for a Load/Inflation chart for the 857 tire in the 205R14 size to see what their engineers say the weight capacity is for 50 PSI inflation.

So far no response .....

Map Guy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Someone on another thread said the Kumho's (D rated) were almost impossible to get.
david


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Ya don't have to load 2271# on each wheel


But I was looking forward to the 99mph part








david


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

beachbum said:


> Someone on another thread said the Kumho's (D rated) were almost impossible to get.
> david


Yeah, I've been waiting for mine for over 6 weeks now. I'm such a cheap-o that I refused to pay the extra $60 to have them shipped from the east coast warehouse where they were in stock







Now they're out of stock everywhere.

Ahhhhhh. That hindsight is a really clear thing.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome catch. You really re-enforce the importance of a walk around everytime you stop.

A much better experience changing a tire in a parking lot than dealing with a blow out on the interstate

Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If I had a choice I would rather have the cushion of a heavier rated tire reguardless of the rim. If you put 1800 lbs on each rim, and 1800 on a tire rated for 1870 you are approching the structual limits of that tire at its max speed/pressure rating.

If you had a 2200 rated tire on a 1800 lb rim, and only loaded to say 18-1900 on each wheel/rim, the tire would still be, what 15% or so under rating.. This equals a much safer wheel/tire than a wheel/tire combo in its max weight.. With a higher load rating you could run a lower pressure and or a higher speed and still be as safe as the other tire maxed out on everything.

There is much more of an engineering cushion on rims than there are tire.. Always buy the highest rated tire for a trailer. Just do not go over rim rating on actual weight, and you will be safer.

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My thoughts as well. Besides, there really isn't much available in the way of 14" 2200# rated wheels. 15's yes, 14's, limited if even available. Actually I didn't find any when shopping for new aluminums. Most 14's are 1900# and is what I bought. Just have to install heavy duty metal valve stems to be sure they are good with the 60psi of the new tires.

Still have shiny new wheels in the garage waiting for the Kuhmo's


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

still waiting for a response from Duro







In the meantime, since I have no plans to go to 15" tires/wheels, I will get a "spare" spare tire and wheel assembly. I am leaning toward staying with the same tire size as I am well within those weights. When it comes time to replace ALL the tires, then I will move up to the 215/75RX14 tires. IF they are still on the market. I did have a tires store tell me that that tires size is being phased out. But, I see Duro, Goodyear and Carlisle still have them. So for now, an additional spare tire and replace the bad one (hopefully on Duro's dime). Now I have to decide on some cool spare tire covers














, that will look good next to each other.
david


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

If it was me, David with the picture you have, I would send them a registered letter, return receipt requested along with the picture and give them 15 days to respond and show a CC to an attorney. They will take as long as they want and you have a valid problem. How long should you be required to tow with your spare before they get back to you? This is absolute BS! It is possible that another problem could occur before they get back to you.

Anyone interested in a class action suit??? I would think with all the problems of the members here you would have enough support. A bunch of members have had bent axles etc from these issues. Until someone gets serious and decides that this should not be allowed any longer, they will keep giving us these cheap tires that are not up to the task of hauling our trailers. It really ticks me off. How long until someone gets killed???

Darlene


----------

